
Should I check my back or carry it on? - otoolep
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/02/should-i-check-my-bag-or-should-i-carry-it-on.html
======
JohnFen
I do neither. I ship my luggage ahead of time to my destination via a parcel
service.

